# Vw CC R-line



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Since it was launched in 2008, the Volkswagen CC has proved a popular choice with private and fleet buyers alike, combining the practicality of a saloon with the elegance and styling of a coupé.








The CC offers a high level of equipment in both standard and GT trims, and is set to become even more appealing thanks to the introduction of the new CC R-Line, which adds even more style.

The R-Line builds on the already generous equipment list of the GT, adding a distinctive
R-Line front grille with round fog lights, R-Line front bumper, R-Line logo in the radiator grille, sill extensions, LED daytime running lights and 18-inch 'Mallory' alloy wheels. Inside, an R-Line multi-function steering wheel and trim adds a distinctive touch to complete the look. Despite the additional kit, the R-Line commands a premium of just £650 over the equivalent GT, with prices starting at £29,505.

Two engines will be available with R-Line trim - a 2.0-litre 210 PS TSI petrol and a 2.0-litre 177 PS TDI with BlueMotion Technology which includes battery regeneration and Stop/Start systems. Both engines come with a choice of either a six-speed manual or smooth-shifting DSG gearbox. The petrol engine returns up to 38.7 mpg on the combined cycle, while the manual TDI returns a very frugal 58.9 mpg.

The CC R-Line is available to order from Volkswagen Retailers from tomorrow, with first customer deliveries due in late January.


----------

